# iPhone se 2020 delete message



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

iPhone se 2020 (touch id) How to delete messages. When I tap or press on messages hoping to get a MORE I get COPY. No matter what I try I cannot delete text messages. This is a new problem
Thank you, eddie460


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Use Messages on your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch


Stay connected to the conversations that matter the most. Send texts, photos, videos, and more. Then personalize your messages with animated effects, pin your important conversations, send inline replies, and add mentions.



support.apple.com




.


----------

